# FS - Filters and lots of misc items



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

More pictures here

*Tank, Filters & Accessories*
20 gallon long tanks (30x12x12) with 3d sponge background - $40
Rena XP3 (comes with media and all hoses/attachments)- $80 obo 
20g hood + light - $10
Hagen Glo 48" dual T5HO light - $120
LEAKING 10g tank (needs re-sealing) - $5 or free with purchase of anything over $50
Driftwood can be found here
eheim 2213 for parts - $25 (working but I think the impeller is broken.. I'll check condition this weekend)
eheim surface skimmer- $10
eheim connector pieces - $5
Marine land blue LED lights - $15
Maxijet 1200 w/ powerhead mod - $15 - *TO BE CLEAR THIS IS A POWERHEAD NOT A PUMP NOW*
Rena Smartheater 100 watt - $15
Rena Smartheater 300 watt - $25
100w no name heater - $5

*Shrimp stuff*
Mosura tonic pro 3/4 full - $20
Mosura gravidas pretty much full - $15
Shrimp lab shrimpball cuisine (new) - $15
glass shrimp food trays - 2 for $5

*CO2 equipment*
co2 ceramic diffuser - $5
co2 indicator - $5
co2 reactor - $15
10lb CO2 tank + dual gauge regulator (hydro in 2015 I believe) - $200
milwuakee regulator + solenoid + bubble counter (AS IS, something wrong with it, don't know what) - $25
paintball tank CO2 regulator- $10

*Chemicals* 
seachem clarity (3/4 full) - $5
API general cure (unused) - $5
Prazipro (half full) - $5
Jungle labs Fungus eliminator (full) - $5
K2SO4 (Potassium Suphate) - $2 (free with purchase over $10)
KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate) - $5
KH3PO4 (mono potassium phosphate) - $2 (free with purchase over $10)
Trace minerals - $20
electronic scale - $15

*Misc*
pink gravel - free
blue gravel - $5 or free with purchase of anything over $15
4 way air valve - free with purchase over $15
First bites (new) - free with purchase over $15
feeding cone - free with purchase over $15
hose valve - free with purchase over $15
feeding ring - free with purchase over $15
coralife legs - $5 or free with purchase over $15
Air disc - free with purchase over $15
homemade PVC water drainer - $2
food clips - free with purchase over $10
thermometers - $2 for both
brass adapters - free with any purchase

More to come...

More pictures here


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

added more things and changed the layout. no pictures for some of the items yet.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Jeff,do u have pic of the Hagen Glo 48" dual T5HO light?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Jeff,do u have pic of the Hagen Glo 48" dual T5HO light?
Found your pic, will pm u


----------



## Chewy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Jeff,

Just wondering how old you think the 90 gallon tank is and what are the approximate dimensions....is it your typical 48X18X24?

Thanks in advance,
Chewy


Chewy


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Chewy said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Just wondering how old you think the 90 gallon tank is and what are the approximate dimensions....is it your typical 48X18X24?
> 
> ...


Age is approx 7-10 years? Tank is in great condition, all the silicon is still in very good shape. It had koi in there with no substrate/decorations. There was never any algae on there either since the lights were barely on. Dimensions should the standard 90g. I can re-confirm this weekend but I'm 90% sure it's 48x18x24


----------



## Chewy (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Jeff,

Don't worry about measuring it...I'm sure it it! Are your gf's parents willing to sell the 90 gallon and stand without the filters? If so, how much would they be asking for? 

Thanks again,

Chewy


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I see you're less than 5 posts so you probably can't pm... Yes they are willing to part out the stand and tank. I believe they are looking for $200.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Jeff,

Sorry, but I'm fairly new to this as you can see. I think I sent you a pm asking how to contact you. 

If you did not recieve, please advise. 

Thank-you in advance,

Chewy


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

uploaded some more pictures, some items aren't listed in the post because I'm still trying to get model numbers for it.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

90g tank is sold. Filters are still available. Fluval 404 and Rena XP3


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Just send PM.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

broke the fluval 404 when I was testing it.. I think it's the quick connector. sold as is for parts now. $20 OBO


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

sent pm about the 404


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, more stuff put into the gallery that I haven't had a chance to list yet. I'll be in Surrey this weekend.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. back from holidays.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be back in Surrey this weekend. If you want to meet in Burnaby during the week, let me know soon!


----------

